# Problem mit Bootstrap Carousel Bilder vertikal mittig



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
heute brauch ich mal eure Hilfe.
Ich habe ein Bootstrap Carousel welches mit position: fixed; und entsprechend skalierten Bildern zu einer Fullscreenslideshow umgebaut wurde.
Nun habe ich das Problem das die Bilder vertikal mittig ausgerichtet werden soll.
Versucht habe ich schon flexbox und auch die alten table-cell Methode, leider ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe bei der Flexboxversion das Problem das die Bilder beim slide oben hängen und erst wenn sie die Mitte erreicht haben mittig ausgerichtet werden. Das sieht sehr merkwürdig aus.

Hat vielleicht irgendwer ne Idee?

Viele Grüße

PS: Wenn ich Zeit hab mach ich auch mal ein JSBin .


----------



## SpiceLab (18. Juli 2014)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> PS: Wenn ich Zeit hab mach ich auch mal ein JSBin .


Das wäre sehr entgegenkommend


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Juli 2014)

Hi,
so habe hier ein Beispiel:http://jsbin.com/lewubi/4
Also das Problem mit dem Sprung ist nicht mehr vorhanden. Leider funtzt das mit dem Ausrichten der Flexbox nicht so ganz.
Hab aber mit Flexbox noch nicht wirklich Erfahrung.

Grüße


----------

